# Labor Day 2020



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Best wishes to all of my brothers and sisters in the trade. 
I'm very thankful for those who came before us and sacrificed everything to better the standard of living for all working people.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I hope everyone who reads this has a wonderful evening! 

It's been a nice day off!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm grateful for capitalism and all the entrepreneurs who risk everything and do all the hard work of running a business, so workers can have jobs. Without entrepreneurs, workers have nothing.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm grateful to God for giving me so much in life. Mahalo, You da best.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

> *“labor is prior to, and independent of, capital. Capital is only the fruit of labor, and could never have existed if labor had not first existed. Labor is the superior of capital, and deserves much the higher consideration.”* - Abraham Lincoln





> *Labor Day symbolizes our determination to achieve an economic freedom for the average man which will give his political freedom realty. *- FDR





> *It is essential that there should be organization of labor. This is an era of organization. Capital organizes and therefore labor must organize. *- Theodore Roosevelt





> *Collective bargaining has always been the bedrock of the American labor movement. I hope that you will continue to anchor your movement to this foundation. Free collective bargaining is good for the entire Nation. In my view, it is the only alternative to State regulation of wages and prices - a path which leads far down the grim road of totalitarianism. Those who would destroy or further limit the rights of organized labor - those who would cripple collective bargaining or prevent organization of the unorganized - do a disservice to the cause of democracy. *- JFK



*"Should any political party attempt to abolish social security unemployment insurance and eliminate labor laws and farm programs you would not hear of that party again in our political history. There is a tiny splinter group of course that believes you can do these things. Among them are a few other Texas oil millionaires and an occasional politician or business man from other areas. Their number is negligible and they are stupid." *- D. Eisenhower


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Labor Day and all days.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I was going to work but then I said screw it. Now I play catch up. Oh well.


----------

